# Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet?



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

Just curious whats involved with the install. VWs description says that it allows you to put the ipod in the glovebox and control from the headunit which is exactly what I want to do. ANy input would be appreciated.


----------



## anderskt (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (NOVAdub)*

i installed one in a new jetta at work....it works well but it doesnt display artist or track names on
the radio display....it comes up like a cd changer


----------



## bmcblkknight (Jan 25, 2006)

I just got my OEM VW adapter along with the radio removal tools and got my radio code for my 03 Passat. I don'r know if I'll have time this weekend but I'll let you know how it goes. Look liek basically you remove the radio, remove the CD changer plug and replace it with the ipod line (add a ground) run the line into the box, secure the box, line goes from there into your glove box to be hooked up to your ipod. Controlled be your head unit.
looking around none of the stock head units will display info (I think soem aftermarket that have the display capability can) also some others (peripheral) will allow the ipod controls to work (you could run it to your center console and run with the wiresd ipod remote) and the only other option would be that some will allow you to connect to the changer plug in your trunk. I let let you konw how it goes


----------



## geoff_r (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (NOVAdub)*

I have one and the volume and sound quality are good. When installed, there's a black cable that comes out of the side of the glove box which has an iPod dock connector at the end. The only things I don't like:
1) It automatically reverts to sequential play when you turn off the stereo (you have to hit mix again to get it to shuffle).
2) It automatically reverts to CD6 which is all track on the iPod, when you turn off the stereo.
3) It seems like the randomization is somehow funky. I can't describe it exactly, but if you're on one play list and you go to random, it seems to want to keep playing things from the preceeding playlist.
-Geoff


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (geoff_r)*

I have the Audi kit installed in my '01 A4. As you know, there are 2 wiring harnesses in the kit - one with a blue plug on the end and one with 8 (?) individual wires. 
My dealer let me use a spare bay to let me do the install myself, but after removing the radio and seeing that I couldn't use the harness with the blue plug I let a tech do it. 
There is a mistake in the instructions - they say to hook up the ground to the ground wire that runs back to the CD changer, but when the tech did that, the iPod wouldn't work. You need to run the ground to the radio.
All in all, I am quite happy with the setup, despite the quirks mentioned in one of the previous posts.


----------



## hanalei321 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know... I have a 1999 Passat with a 6-disc changer in my trunk. If I buy one of these iPod adapters that hooks up to my factory stereo, will I not be able to use my CD player?? Is there any way to hook up both??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (hanalei321)*

I got to play with the oem ipod adapter a bit the other day
its a nice unit with very comprehensive mounting hardware, its a true plug and play setup
it comes with the wiring harnesses to work with both mk4 single din, and mk4 double din radios as well as the mk5 headunits
functionaly, its very much the same as the denison Ice link plus, although its priced slightly less
if I had to put $$ on it I'd say its made by denison, and the build quality is deffinatly up to par
this interface will not allow any input from the ipod's click wheel, however it will display song info on the screen
infact, the denison ice link + docking cradle will work with the oem unit, so if you would like to have you ipod mounted on the dash to be able to see your track info that would be a great solution for you

the oem interface is priced slightly less than the icelink +, however you lose the funtionality of the access pod utility which is the feature that I personaly love best about my icelink

my take on it is this:
if you are simply going to store your ipod in the glove box and never look at it, the VW interface is a better deal, however if you would like the functionalty of programing your "on the go" playlist while still using the ipod in your car , or searching for some random artist for whoom you have an instant craving, then the Ice link + is a better choice


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info John. Basically what I am looking for is to get rid of my crappy itrip ive been using. Its not that bad but changing stations is a PITA. So with the VW adapter I wouldnt be able to say take the ipod out of the glove box pick a playlist or artist and hit play? I liek th eidea of some control from the head unit but if I cant select sogns from the ipod anymore i may look for something else. Thanks again for the info -


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_So with the VW adapter I wouldnt be able to say take the ipod out of the glove box pick a playlist or artist and hit play? 

nope, it won't let you do that
go with the Ice link + as it gives you all the funtionality of the oem player plus the acess pod utility which will allow you direct control of the ipod from the click wheel and allow you to skip tracks up and down from the headunit at the same time
I use mine everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks again john. I think Im going to just pony up the $$ for the denison. I have this $200 gift card to best buy burning a hole in my pocket so even if I have to pay for install it will be less than the OEM that woudl have cost around $450 installed.


----------



## dboson (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (hanalei321)*

I need the CD-Changer too, is there any method to have both VW ipod adaptor and CD changer installed ?


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

An obscure question for you, John. And a request for a recommendation.
I have the *Gamma* OEM single-DIN cassette radio from a Euro-spec Golf. It has the same exact "ports" on the back as the stock US radio. The one key difference is that is has a mute input for a phone handsfree kit - I'll get to that later. Would the Dension ice>Link work with it? What about the VW unit? (Is this exact same unit sold in Europe?)
I ask because I had an earlier version of the ice>Link from about 2 years ago. It worked less and less reliably for a week before it finally quit. (As did the warranty exchange unit they sent me.)
I currently use an older product from Enfig, I'd say it's a custom combination of Belkin's and Blitzsafe's iPod products. (Provides only power and audio signal, no controls at all.) It works fine, except when I add a handsfree kit. So I'm worried that I'll run into the same problem with a new iPod interface. While it still worked







the Dension unit functioned as it should with the phone kit. I wonder if the VW unit would as well?
Finally, those of you with the VW unit: Any regrets about not being able to directly control the iPod? I currently do this now (iPod mounted next to radio with combination PanaVise inDash mount and ProClip iPod holder) and I'm not sure I could limit myself to 5 playlists.
Sorry for the long-winded post. TIA for your help


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Helicon Twist)*

Edit:
If you have satellite you'll need an additional satellite pass-thru connector ($30 at Enfig)


_Modified by Dean F at 2:44 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## oliviert (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (NOVAdub)*

I would like to know if the iPod video (60 Gb) will work with the OEM adapter. If not what do you suggest. I don't need to watch video when driving, it's just to have the maximun music on my iPod.
Thanks


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (oliviert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliviert* »_I would like to know if the iPod video (60 Gb) will work with the OEM adapter. If not what do you suggest. I don't need to watch video when driving, it's just to have the maximun music on my iPod.
Thanks

That's what I have so yes it does work.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (NOVAdub)*

Another question: when looking at the ice>Link on Dension USA's site, the ones for Mk-IV Jetta, Golf, and New Beetle say "w/o Bose." Do they mean Monsoon? Are the ice>Links incompatible with factory Monsoon stereos?
Also, I find it odd that their site claims there are no ice>Link products for the GTI, yet they exists for Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle








Despite the loss of direct iPod control, the VW unit keeps looking better


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (NOVAdub)*

Having heard nothing here







I decided to get the VW unit.


it's cheaper
I can put the iPod away in the gloveboxVW is selling this in Europe also (identical P/N), so it'll work with Euro-spec OEM radios (e.g. Gamma)

The biggest point against the ice>Link is having to disconnect the iPod to switch between "playlist" and "direct" modes. You do exactly this with the VW adapter, if you want to directly pick a song/album/etc. Since direct iPod control takes the same amount of effort either way, combined with the above, not to mention my previous bad luck with Dension... the VW adapter became the obvious choice.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_
Also, I find it odd that their site claims there are no ice>Link products for the GTI, yet they exists for Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle








Despite the loss of direct iPod control, the VW unit keeps looking better











It's because a GTI is a Golf









I have mine my dension in my GTI and its fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr-pmosh (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (hanalei321)*

somebody poster an adaptor that was for sale on E-bay that enables for you to use both, do some search on the forums. Good luck


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone used the new OEM Ipod adapter yet? (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_
The biggest point against the ice>Link is having to disconnect the iPod to switch between "playlist" and "direct" modes. 


well, thats sorta true
you do need to diconnect the ice link to get to use the access pod utility, but it only needs to be done once when you want to enter that mode
and as long as its connected to the car it will remeber that setting

_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_not to mention my previous bad luck with Dension... the VW adapter became the obvious choice.

its made by dension


----------

